# Grieving Process



## ThereToo (Apr 15, 2012)

Met in 2002,under somewhat dysfunctional circumstances...she was going through a divorce and I was going through a time of dating difficulties. Perhaps we were drawn together over our situations,not sure if it was the most romantic of beginnings...

Decided to marry in 2005...and after many years of frequent strife we separated last month. Some may have wondered how we even made it that long,perhaps it was just something we got used to. 

There were times when I tried to leave and ended up just staying a few days somewhere else and ended up trying to patch things up. But last month was the straw that broke the camels back,so maybe it was just time. I felt like I milked every bit of hope from the relationship. It's just hard when actual reality hits and that person is no longer there...


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

How does she feel about it.


----------



## ThereToo (Apr 15, 2012)

She feels the same,except I think she may be sentimental for the good parts but forgets about the daily reality of stress etc. So when we have gotten together it was just alot of the same things,neither feels the other one gets it and that's not a good sign. Sounds like a breakdown in chemistry or something....


----------

